# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Celebrity Cruises

## gvaggelas

Απολύονται Ελληνες λόγω οικονομικής ατασθαλίας

Η ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Celebrity διέκοψε τη συνεργασία της με το Ναυτικό Απομαχικό Ταμείο με αποτέλεσμα 400 Ελληνες ναυτικοί που εργάζονταν στα κρουαζιερόπλοιά της να είναι ανασφάλιστοι, αλλά το κυριότερο είναι ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος να απομακρυνθούν τελείως από τα πλοία της νορβηγικής αυτής εταιρείας. Μάλιστα, ήδη πάνω από 100 Ελληνες οικονομικοί αξιωματικοί (λογιστές) απομακρύνονται σε πρώτη φάση από τα πλοία της. Ο λόγος είναι ότι διαπιστώθηκε ότι υπεξαιρέθηκε ένα ποσό 250.000 δολαρίων. Κάποιος Ελληνας οικονομικός αξιωματικός, μέσω του υπολογιστή του, αντί να αποστείλει χρήματα σε λογαριασμό της εταιρείας, απέστειλε τελικά το ποσό σε δικό του λογαριασμό, σε τράπεζα της Ελλάδος. Αμέσως μετά άρχισε εξονυχιστικός οικονομικός έλεγχος στα πλοία και τελικά εντοπίστηκαν και άλλες ατασθαλίες με πρωταγωνιστές Ελληνες οικονομικούς αξιωματικούς. Το συνολικό ποσό που λέγεται ότι υπεξαιρέθηκε ανέρχεται σε πέντε εκατομμύρια δολάρια, ενώ ο έλεγχος συνεχίζεται. Επίσης ελέγχεται αν οι συγκεκριμένοι ναυτικοί είχαν συνεργάτες στα γραφεία της εταιρείας στις ΗΠΑ. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες διώκονται 10 Ελληνες αξιωματικοί και βέβαια τις συνέπειες αυτών των πράξεων θα τις πληρώσουν και άλλοι Ελληνες ναυτικοί, που σε πρώτη φάση θα χάσουν την ασφάλειά τους στο ΝΑΤ, σε δεύτερη, μειώθηκαν οι μισθοί τους μέχρι και στο ήμισυ και σε τρίτη φάση να απομακρυνθούν οι περισσότεροι, αν όχι όλοι οι Ελληνες ναυτικοί από τα πλοία της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας.

Πηγή: Κέρδος 18/3

----------


## Sirius

Συμφωνω οτι Ελληνες στην CELEBRITY κανανε διαφορες ατασταλιες, και δεν αναφερομαι στον οικονομικο τομεα αλλα σε διαπροσωπικο σχετικα με σχεσεις πληρωματος-επιβατων. Παντως μεταξυ των Ελληνων της Αμερικανικης εταιρειας (ιδιοκτησιας Carnival Cruises)ηταν γνωστο οτι τα πλοια της δεν θα εντασσονται πλεον στο ΝΑΤ απο το 2006. Και αλλο τοσο γνωστο ηταν και απο την Χανδρη Ελλας που ηταν υπευθυνη για το crewing. Οποτε οι οικονομικες ατασταλιες ισως απλα να ηταν το κερασακι στην τουρτα.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Θα μου επιτρεψεις να σου κανω μια διόρθωση: Η Celebrity ανήκει στη Royal Carribean και οχι στην Carnival.

----------


## chrb

Ανακαίνιση θα γίνει στο Century με σκοπό να φτάσει σε πολυτελεια τα πλοία της σειράς millenium.Η επισκευές θα κρατήσουν κάτι παραπάνω από ένα μήνα(!) και το κόστος θα είναι 55 εκατ. δολλάρια!!! Στο Παλέρμο , στις εγκαταστάσεις της fincantieri.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/feed/drunk...ed-in-seattle/

για ριχτε μια ματια εδω......

----------


## Sirius

diladi pali rezili egine i Ellada...

----------


## Morgan

ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΟΡΒΗΓΟΣ  ΤΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ....

THE FUCKIN' GREEKS ARE NOW GOING DOWN

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/6/703.html

----------


## Nh04

Στο Infinity το προηγουμενο μήνα πήγε Δόκιμος πλοιαρχος ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΟΣ 37Ετών!

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## nala

HTAN TO PROTO MOU KARABI STHN CELEBRITY TO 1996. KSANAKANA ARGOTERA....

EXO DIO XRONIA GEMATA STO FILADIO STO MV CENTURY.

AXXXXX BRE MASTOKOSTA GIATI ME PETHENEIS..........

TO BAPORI AYTO EINE TO PIO AGAPIMENO MOU.

ASE TA ALLA DEN TA LEME STO FORUM........

----------


## mastrokostas

Κάποτε ήρθε Πειραιά ένα βαπόρι που είχα κάνει, δούλευε κάποιος φίλος, και πήγα να τον δω . Όταν έφθασα στην πύλη του Ξαβεριου και το είδα ,άρχισαν να μου τρέμουν τα πόδια ,και δεν ήταν από τα γεράματα .Όταν μπήκα μέσα ,νόμιζα ότι μου έλεγε με παράπονο γιατί έφυγα και το εγκατέλειψα. Πέρασα από την καμπίνα μου, το control room στο μηχανοστάσιο ,την γέφυρα, την τραπεζαρία των αξιωματικών ,την DISCO που είχα γράψει ιστορία , στο κεντρικό σαλόνι που γίνονταν τα shows και που δεν πήγα .Δεν άφησα ούτε έναν χώρο να μην παω .Όταν έφυγα ήμουν χάλια αλλά και με μια χαρά που διαπίστωνα ότι πράγματι τα είχα ζήσει όλα αυτά που κουβαλούσα στο μυαλό μου ,και δεν ήταν δημιουργήματα της φαντασίας μου .
ΓιΆ αυτό σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε Νίκο ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ !

----------


## nala

se akribos pariomia periptosi, to mono pou ipa afou kai ego piga se olous tou xorous.... htan kali antamosi..... 

Den mporousa kai den mporo na po antio... afino panta mia mikri elpida esto kai pseytiki mipos kai ksanasmiksoume... kapote..............

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι πάντως σαν το στρατό, που θυμάσαι μόνο της καλές στιγμές .Διότι υπήρχαν και δύσκολες μέρες .Και φουρτούνες ,και φωτιές ,και μοναξιές ,και αποχωρισμοίιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!

----------


## nala

> Είναι πάντως σαν το στρατό, που θυμάσαι μόνο της καλές στιγμές .Διότι υπήρχαν και δύσκολες μέρες .Και φουρτούνες ,και φωτιές ,και μοναξιές ,και αποχωρισμοίιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!


Mpa, sthn periptosi mou den thelo na thimame tipota apo to strato. Oso gia ta krouazieroplia thimame ta panta.....Oso gia tous apoxorismous .....eine mikros o kosmos.!

----------


## gvaggelas

Σήμερα βρίκσεται στον Πειραιά αν δεν κάνω λάθος.





> HTAN TO PROTO MOU KARABI STHN CELEBRITY TO 1996. KSANAKANA ARGOTERA....
> 
> EXO DIO XRONIA GEMATA STO FILADIO STO MV CENTURY.
> 
> AXXXXX BRE MASTOKOSTA GIATI ME PETHENEIS..........
> 
> TO BAPORI AYTO EINE TO PIO AGAPIMENO MOU.
> 
> ASE TA ALLA DEN TA LEME STO FORUM........

----------


## b@silis

> Σήμερα βρίκσεται στον Πειραιά αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Ξέρετε αν μπορούμε να το επισκεπτούμε..?

----------


## nala

mpa, eine aprospelasto,

prepi na exeis prosklisi apo kapion apo mesa kai na exei dilothei to onoma sou kapies meres prin sthn lista ton episkepton. den xoraei lamogia edo, oi kanonismoi eine poli aystiroi kai tirounte me evlabia....

na fantasteis pou ego exo to paso apo thn epoxi pou douleva den mpeno an den exo prosklisi.

----------


## evridiki

οχι οχι...μπορειτε να πειτε....να μαθαινουμε και εμεις που δεν εχουμε μπει ποτε σε αυτα.....
αν ειναι να ξεκινησουμε...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nala

> οχι οχι...μπορειτε να πειτε....να μαθαινουμε και εμεις που δεν εχουμε μπει ποτε σε αυτα.....
> αν ειναι να ξεκινησουμε......


Ti na poume???

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μπορεί να μην είναι το καλύτερο και το μεγαλύτερο, έχει όμως μέσα του ό,τι αγάπησα πιο πολύ στη ζωή μου.


Καλά να πάθεις !

----------


## Petros

Ολο φωτογραφιες εισαι αντι να κανονισεις να παμε...που εχεις κ τα μεσα.

Μην ειναι κ δικο σου κ δεν το ξερουμε.

----------


## kalypso

MILLENIUM.jpg

Το MILLENIUM σε κρουαζιέρα στην Αλάσκα!

----------


## kalypso

SUMMIT.jpg

To Summit της Celebrity cruises!!

----------


## kalypso

galaxy_grenada.jpg

galaxy_1200.jpg

το Galaxy στην Grenada!

----------


## kalypso

zenithj.jpg

μία φωτογραφία του Zenith!

----------


## kalypso

GALAXY.jpg

άλλη μία φωτογραφία του Galaxy από τα Barbados.

----------


## foibos7

paidia ego douleya perisi stin celebriety san dokimos mixanikos thelo na po oti ola itan apsoga mesa sto ploio kai apo thema mixanis kai apo thema gefiras to thema einai oti i etairia siga siga diwxnei tous ellines apo ta ploia tis me paradeigma na ferei fillipinezo dokimo ploiarxo kai voulgaro dokimo ploiarxo. meta to skandalo me tous logistes tha psaxnoume etairies kai ena allo parapono einai oti girise ta pay se dolaria kati poli asximo paradeigma enas symfoititis mou prin 2.5 xronia epairne 2200 eyro kai otan piga ego epairna 1982 dolaria xwris kratiseis nat...

----------


## JASON12345

> paidia ego douleya perisi stin celebriety san dokimos mixanikos thelo n.


Τυχερέ...
Πρέπει να είναι φοβερό να δουλεύεις σε τέτοια πλοία

----------


## Baggeliq

Ship Facts  
    Occupancy: 2850
      Tonnage: 122000
      Length: 1033 ft  
      Beam: 121 ft  
      Draught: 22 ft                           
      Cruisespeed: 24 kts  
      Inaugural Date: Dec 01, 2008   
Παραπάνω πληροφορείς εδώ :  http://www.celebritycruises.com/plancruise/ships/deck.do;jsessionid=0000nSpdiTtA-3hdK6YkZA5nIyG:12h3rnd1c?shipCode=SL

----------


## Baggeliq

Μια ακόμη παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία εξασφάλισε η Celebrity Cruises στους επιβάτες του κρουαζιερόπλοιου *Celebrity Solstice*   καθώς επιφάνεια συνολικής έκτασης 2.130 τετραγωνικών μέτρων στο ανώτερο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου θα είναι καλυμμένη από φυσικό χλοοτάπητα! Το *Lawn Club* όπως θα ονομάζεται ο χώρος αυτός, θα είναι 3 και πλέον φορές μεγαλύτερος από το παγοδρόμιο Rockefeller Center της Νέας Υόρκης, 1,7 φορές μεγαλύτερο από μια πισίνα Ολυμπιακών διαστάσεων και κατά 2,4 μεγαλύτερο από το Centre Court στο Wimbledon Lawn & Tennis Club. Στον χώρο αυτό θα συνυπάρχουν το Patio on the Lawn, το Lawn Club Shop και το Sunset Bar τα οποία θα βρίσκονται στο υψηλότερο σημείο του Celebrity Solstice. 
Για να κάνει πράξη την προσθήκη πραγματικού χλοοτάπητα σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, η Celebrity Cruises συνεργάστηκε με την εταιρεία Wilson Butler Architects, με ομάδα αρχιτεκτόνων και ειδικών άρδευσης καθώς και με ειδικούς για το γρασίδι και το χώμα από το πανεπιστήμιο της Florida. Στη συνέχεια κατόπιν εκτενούς έρευνας και μελέτης μεγάλου αριθμού ειδών χλοοτάπητα κατέληξε σε αυτό με τη μεγαλύτερη ανθεκτικότητα  σε αέρα, ήλιο, σκιά, στις εναλλαγές της θερμοκρασίας και στο περπάτημα και με τις λιγότερες δυνατές απαιτήσεις για πότισμα, καθημερινή φροντίδα και συντήρηση.*Ακουστέ πολυτέλειες!!!!*

----------


## AegeanIslands

Πραγματι,εντυπωσιακο σχεδιο ομορφη οψη,-_με_ _μια ας πουμε παραφωνια αυτη της τσιμινιερας_- διχως να ξεφευγει ομως απο τα συνηθισμενα.CSolstice_rs.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Οτι και να πεις, δεν φτανει, ΚΟΣΜΗΜΑ

----------


## kalypso

celebrity solstice dock II hall 6.jpg

*Celebrity Solstice*
άποψη από web camera από τα ναυπηγεία του Papenburg της Γερμανίας dock II (hall 6)

----------


## Baggeliq

*Cellar Masters
*Cellar Masters.jpg

*Galleria Tastings             * 
GalleriaTastings.jpg

*Passport Bar            * 
PassportBar.jpg
PassportBar2.jpg

*Quasar
*Quasar1.jpg

 Παραπάνω :  For a virtual preview of several of the venues on _Celebrity Solstice_, visit cruisecelebritysolstice.com

  Τι λέτε για αυτή την πολυτέλεια  την έχετε ξαναδεί ποτέ

----------


## Baggeliq

:Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Baggeliq

.1.JPG
KF-Treffen-062007-kl8-21.JPG
KF-Treffen-062007-kl8-06.JPG
Wir hatten einen sehr humorvollen Fr&#252;her. Die  F&#252;hrung dauerte incl. Begr&#252;&#223;ung etc ca. 3 Stunden und wir konnten hautnah die Baustellen in beiden Hallen besichtigen.

Meyer kann jetzt auch Schiffe bis 180.00 BRZ bauen. Wir konnten 3 "Baustellen" besichtigen :  Die *Norwegian Gem* (93.500 BRZ ) wird im September in Dienst gestellt, die *AIDAbella (* 68.500 BRZ.)  wurde am 10.3. auf Kiel gelegt und wir konnten auch bereits den ersten Block der *Celebrity Solstice* (122.000 BRZ) sehen.

kf09cols1.jpg

ie Celebrity Solstice  geh&#246;rt zur Post-Pan-Max Klasse Das erste Schiff dieser Klasse wird im Herbst 2008, die weiteren Schiffe in den Jahren 2009, 2010 und 2011 fertig gestellt.  Die Solstice Schiffe  haben eine L&#228;nge &#252;ber alles von 315 Metern, sind 36,8 Meter breit. Sie bieten Platz f&#252;r 2850 Passagiere in 1425 Kabinen. Mehr als 90&#37; der Kabinen sind Au&#223;enkabinen, davon haben 90% einen eigenen Balkon. 

Das beeindruckende Potential der Werft wurde uns an Modellen, Videofilmen und real in den Hallen gezeigt. Da wir schon auf mehreren RCCL / Celebrity Schiffen gefahren sind,die bei Meyer gebaut wurden, war das f&#252;r uns alles sehr spannend und interessant.
s 675_mg_6831_2 -angepasst.jpg

Πηγη : http://www.seebaer-ede.de

----------


## Nh04

> to thema einai oti i etairia siga siga diwxnei tous ellines apo ta ploia tis me paradeigma na ferei fillipinezo dokimo ploiarxo kai voulgaro dokimo ploiarxo. ..


όντως όταν έφυγα εγώ απο το Ινφίνιτι φέραν βούλγαρο αντικαταστάτη ετών 32 αν θυμάμαι καλα!!! δοκιμο ε

----------


## Nh04

ΙΝΦΙΝΙΤΥ

----------


## nautikos

Το τιμονακι μου αρεσει που ειναι μικρο και απο ξυλο καρυδιας :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Το* Celebrity Summit* σημερα στης 19:25 στο λιμανι του Πειραια, ενα ομορφο πλοιο, που φωτογραφιzαν *αρκετοι*

----------


## Nautikos II

To Galaxy σημερα στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## raflucgr

Here are two interesting pics of Celebrity Solstice (from Meyer Werft website):
http://redaktion.meyer-neptun.de/exfiles/8/celebrity%20sostice/s%20675%20hires.jpg 

http://redaktion.meyer-neptun.de/exfiles/8/s%20675_engine_pr_mg_0742.jpg

and here are some first views of the cabins:
http://www.cruisecritic.com/features...les.cfm?ID=694

an interesting ship definetely.

Lucas

----------


## kalypso

thank you Lucas!
Today i received an e-mail by Andreas Depping with some photos of Solstice leaving the shipyard hall....
wwwIMGP3632.jpg

more photos in this link:
http://www.depping-design.de/test/th...s.php?album=88

----------


## mastrovasilis

καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσουμε τον Andreas Depping και την kalypso για τις πανέμορφες φωτό που μας παραχώρησαν. :Wink: 

και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλωτό παλάτι.
Μήκος 314.80 m
Πλάτος 36.88 m
Βύθισμα 8.23 m
grt 122.000 tones
Μηχανή 4x W&#228;rtsil&#228; diesel 
προώθηση 2x 20.5MW Azipod
Ταχύτητα 24 Knots
Χωρητικότητα 2.850 επιβάτες

πηγή. wikipedia.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Deck plans για να δούμε πως διαμορφόνται οι χώροι μέσα στο celebrity Solstice.

Deck Plaza.
ss_deck_3_plaza_roll.gif

sl_Deck_3_plazav2.jpg

Deck Promenade
ss_deck_4_promenade_roll.gif

sl_Deck_4_promenade_v3.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises

----------


## mastrovasilis

Deck Entertainment
ss_deck_5_entertnmnt_roll.gif

sl_Deck_5_entertainment_v2.jpg

Deck Continental
solstice_continental_roll.gif

sl_Deck_6_continental.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises

----------


## mastrovasilis

Deck Sunrise
solstice_sunrise_roll.gif

sl_Deck_7_sunrise.jpg

Deck Vista
solstice_vista_roll.gif

sl_Deck_8_vista.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises

----------


## mastrovasilis

Deck Panorama
solstice_panorama_roll.gif

sl_Deck_9_panorama.jpg

Deck Penthouse
solstice_penthouse_roll.gif

ss_deck_11_penthouse.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises

----------


## mastrovasilis

Deck Sky
ss_deck_10_sky_roll.gif

ss_deck_10_sky.jpg

Deck Lido
ss_deck_14_lido_roll.gif

sl_Deck_14_lido.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises

----------


## mastrovasilis

Deck Big
sl_deck_15_roll.gif

sl_Deck_15.jpg

SL_deck_16.jpg

πηγή. celebritycruises

----------


## scoufgian

αφιερωμενη στο φιλο dimitris,που εκανε τη παπια στο κοκκινο και δεν ηρθε να μας μιλησει........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13987

----------


## AegeanIslands

Aftos o Kavos apo to Panama ti einai?
Rymoulko? :Surprised:

----------


## scoufgian

> Aftos o Kavos apo to Panama ti einai?
> Rymoulko?


σωστα..........

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το νέο απόκτημα της Celebrity cruises ακούει στο όνομα Equinox. Η κατασκευή του έχει αρχίσει στο ναυπηγείο του Meyer werth. και θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια το 2009. θα είναι χωρητικότητας 2.850 ατόμων. με μήκος 315 m Πλάτος 37 m και βύθισμα 8 m. θα έχει 19 καταστρώματα και 999 άτομα προσωπικό. Έιναι αδελφάκι με το Celebrity Solstice και το Celebrity Eclipse.

άποψη απο την web camera του ναυπηγείου.

20080908_b.jpg

πηγή. http://www.meyerwerft.de

----------


## mastrovasilis

Deck Plan από το υπο κατασκεύη Celebrity Equinox.

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

eq_deck_16_solstice.gif

----------


## unibomb

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ;ΤΕΛΙΚΑ H CELEBRITIES ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ Ή ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ;

----------


## b@silis

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ;ΤΕΛΙΚΑ H CELEBRITIES ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ Ή ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ;


Δυστυχώς απο φέτος, η celebrity έπαψε να παίρνει δόκιμους!

----------


## mastrokostas

Για ρίχτε μια ματιά στο βίντεο που υπάρχει εδώ,να δείτε το κανάλι του Παναμά καθώς και πολλά αλλά ενδιαφέροντα , όπως ότι ο πιλότος που είναι στο βαπόρι είναι Έλληνας ,αλλά και τον καπετάνιο του πλοίου που και αυτός είναι Έλληνας αλλά και ωραίος τύπος . :Wink:  
Η Selebrity σε ολα τα πλοια της ,εχει μηχανη-κουβερτα Ελληνες .

----------


## b@silis

ΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΟΣΤΑ..ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!
ΕΧΩ ΣΥΓΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ celebrity Κ ΞΕΡΩ!...ΑΛΛΑ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ Κ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΕΧΕΙΡΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ..ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΗ ΤΟΥ 2008..ΑΛΛΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ..ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ!
ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑΝ..ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

πολύ ωραίο το βιντεάκι φίλε μαστροκώστα ξυπνάει ωραίες αναμνήσεις απο ένα πανέμορφο operation. :Wink:

----------


## thanos

paidia i celebrity apla vgazei tous ellines siga siga apo ta vaporia tis...kai olo to skiniko ksekinise to 2003-2004 otan kapioi ellines logistes efagan giro sta 10 ekatomiria dolaria..etsi pire kai mas i mpora.parola ayta ama exeis kone me ton kokkiki(crew manager) ola einai efikta.eimai genima threma tou mercury. :Sad: parakato einai foto apo to cruise ship Mercury
DSC00150.JPG
IMGA0314.JPG
Juneau0019.jpg
Picture 014.jpg

----------


## sailormoon

> parola ayta ama exeis kone me ton kokkiki(crew manager) ola einai efikta.



Ο κοκκινης εχει φυγει εδω και κατι μηνες... Εγω δεν πιστευω οτι θα τους διωξουν ολους...Καπετανεοι και υπαρχοι θα μεινουνε ελληνες...

----------


## thanos

EXEI FIGEI MONO APO TO KTIRIO OXI APO THN KAREKLA...KATI KSERO KAI TO LEO....ENOO THA TOUS DIOKSOUN ME EMMESO TROPO...TORA OI ELLINES NAYTIKOI TO SKEFTONTE NA PANE SE ANASFALA...EKEI PONTAREI I ETERIA....EKOPSAN TO NAT APLO,DN THELEI KAI POLI FILOSOFIA :Wink:

----------


## olympiacos7

Ta ploia einai men anasfalista alla me shmaia malta mporeis na plhrwseis to Nat,exw filous sth Celebrity oi opoioi kanoun auto to pragma epi 2 xronia twra pou exoun kopsei to Nat.

----------


## sea world

*Πρώτη κρουαζιέρα για το «Celebrity Equinox» στα τέλη Ιουλίου*


Στις 31 Ιουλίου 2009 θα ξεκινήσει τις κρουαζιέρες του το «Celebrity Equinox» της Celebrity Cruises, με προορισμό τις «Αρχαίες Αυτοκρατορίες», όπως επίσης και άλλες ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις με αναχώρηση από το Southampton και τη Ρώμη, ενώ από τις αρχές Νοεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιεί κρουαζιέρες 10 και 11 νυχτών στην Καραϊβική.

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Celebrity Equinox» είναι χωρητικότητας 2.850 επιβατών, είναι το δεύτερο που καθελκύεται στην κατηγορία Solstice από το Ναυπηγείο Meyer Werft, στο Papenburg της Γερμανίας

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας η οικογένεια των κρουαζιερόπλοιων θα διευρυνθεί τον Απρίλιο του 2010, με την ένταξη του «Celebrity Eclipse» στις κρουαζιέρες της Celebrity Cruises. 

Το νέο κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα έχει βάση στο Southampton και θα παραμείνει στην Ευρώπη για όλο το καλοκαίρι του 2010, για να εξυπηρετήσει την αυξανόμενη ζήτηση κρουαζιέρων στην περιοχή της Ευρώπης. 

www.theseanation.gr

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Millennium*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 064.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

H Celebrity ανακοίνωσε το πρόγραμμα 2011-2012! Mπορεί φέτος να μας επισκεφτούν τα Equinox και Century, όμως, την άνοιξη του 2011 επιστρέφει το SOLSTICE :Very Happy: !!! Μαζί με το Equinox θα είναι και πάλι, αλλά πάντα το πρωτότυπο κάνει τη διαφορά!

----------


## mastrokostas

Μετά τα CelebritySolstice, Equinox ,Eclipse , Silhouette , άλλο ένα πλοίο της SolsticeClassθα προστεθεί στον στόλο της Celebrityμε το όνομα CelebrityReflection,όπως ανακοινώθηκε από την εταιρεία .
Το πλοίο θα παραδοθεί απο το ναυπηγειο ,τον Νοέμβριο του 2012 .

----------


## Raptors

Καλησπερα σας! μπορει καποιος να μου πει  1.ποση ειναι η διαρκεια ενος μπαρκου στα κρουαζιεροπλοια της celebrity cruises  2.υπαρχουν διαφορες σε σχεση με τις αλλες εταιρειες κρουαζιεροπλοιων??

----------


## SOLSTICE

Είχαμε μια... Solstice χρονιά φέτος..!!!!

----------


## captainPS

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Τελειώνω το καλοκαίρι την ΑΕΝ ασπρόπυργος και ενδιαφερόμαι για δουλειά στη Carnival ή στη Royal Caribbean. Γνωρίζετε τι ισχύει για τους έλληνες αξιωματικούς και που είναι τα γραφεία για να κάνω αίτηση; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Nautilia News

*Τέσσερα νέα πλοία για τη Celebrity Cruises*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...brity-cruises/ .

----------

